# Lfts 11/3



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

A little early but whose going out in the morning, and where? I'll be out in northern lake county hoping to finish off my season before gun opener. It'll be my last trip out with a bow this year. Saw bucks cruising on the way back from the Soo this morning getting pretty stoked. Haven't stepped foot on the property in 2 weeks should be a good sit.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'll be out in Arenac county! Buck activity has been getting better every day since last weekend so with the cold night and finally a day without rain it should be a good morning! Good Luck!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## innesxam (Oct 16, 2008)

I will be heading out in northern Jackson county. First sit at this location this year.


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Jumping the gun here lol. Ill be out around noon. Hoping to catch a mid day cruiser! As of this evening I have a doe acting squirrely. Think she maybe coming in to heat. Running around like an idiot. I mean hot laps

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

bad karma for starting a lfts thread before the actual day has arrived...


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

Someone got confused with the time change tonight...lol

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Sitting at the cabin alone..it was out of boredom


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

Where at in Lake are you? 

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Between irons and dubin.


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm just south of irons. Been up since Thursday. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

I'll be out south of Lawrence in Van Buren county.


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

@Bomba PM Sent


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

In one of my Wayne county stands tomorrow. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ogemaw County in morning. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nathanrogers (Oct 29, 2011)

Just got home from work. Had a good 8 point(I believe, could've been a big body 6) come hauling ass across the road in front of me. Tail down, I think he was on a doe. Heading out in the AM to a spot I haven't been in since wednesday, we'll see!


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

Set the alarm for 4 but could not sleep. Conditions are too perfect for sleeping. Good luck everyone.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Yep.

Been waiting for this wind, this day. Can't hunt the next few.

Going into a stand I've never sat in, in fact, never visited since August.

Deer movement was insane yesterday evening(the morning, not so much). Had a hunt like the bioactive video. 

Good luck to all and be careful.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Yup, feeling it today. Looks like a few "heavy hitters" are out today!!

Good luck!!


----------



## Acts 11:7 (Mar 28, 2007)

I've been holding out long enough! Going out for first hunt of the year today! I've been trying not to burn out my stands this year. Plenty of deer moving in fields around me the past 3 days. Here goes everything!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

bioactive said:


> Set the alarm for 4 but could not sleep. Conditions are too perfect for sleeping. Good luck everyone.


LOL today will be a good day for many people. NNE wind isn't too bad for me in the morning but ENE wind mid-day and afternoon is no good. I think I may only get a morning hunt in.


----------



## Acts 11:7 (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh crap! I made the mistake of picking up my daughters magic 8 ball this morning. I asked it if I will see a big buck and got "my sources say very unlikely". Then I asked it if I will shoot a doe and got "absolutely no". I guess I should go back to bed lol!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wildness (Oct 24, 2011)

I am going out this morning. What time is good to get to stand?

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Phil160 (May 10, 2010)

Perfect wind, heavy frost here in Jackson. I have a feeling this thread is going to light up today.
Good luck!!!


----------



## Gnarf (Jul 24, 2011)

On my way to the woods!

North Kent county. Steady action yesterday, just looking for the right man.:lol:


----------



## Chandler (May 22, 2012)

Finally the winds cooperating. Hunting my best stand again. Saw 17 last night here however there wasn't any chasing and the fawns were back with their moms. Ruts over! Lmao:lol:


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

wildness said:


> I am going out this morning. What time is good to get to stand?
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


no later than 6am for me


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I hate DST. Just woke up. 

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rcurrie (Oct 7, 2010)

Just got to my piece of state land in Howell saw loss of deer in the fields 1st time for that this year. 1st good morning ive had to hunt this year.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cmatts12 (Jan 4, 2012)

Otsego co. A perfect storm has been brewing. A solid week of warmer temps and steady rain have led up to this mornings cold snap! It's almost like the deer have been "waiting" for a morning like this. Game on peeps! Good luck all!


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

My first morning sit of the season. Clinton/Eaton line. Little chill! Looks like a great day to hunt! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

brushbuster said:


> *I hate DST. *Just woke up.


Same here. 

Headed out now. Good luck everyone. It's gonna be a great day.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Heading out in :30 to see all the little bucks and does I pass ALL THE TIME:lol:
There is one little yearling that got her front leg clipped off by the combine I think last week, It's cut clean off,I am looking to help her out 
And for future reference...you can't start a LFTS, the day before... Lol


----------



## marcus619 (Jan 17, 2011)

Isabella county for me. Headed out in about 15. Wind is a little iffy however will make it work. Good luck to all. The next few days are going to be fun...


----------



## B Livingston (Nov 21, 2012)

Looks like a great morning in Livingston County!! Chilly, low wind ! Good luck y'all!


----------



## HCTE#86 (Nov 16, 2010)

What time will it start to get light out? I see 7:18 is sunrise. Guessing 630/645? Help me out fellas... Haven't been out in a week. In this stand I like to get out as it's getting light.


----------



## B Livingston (Nov 21, 2012)

HCTE#86 said:


> What time will it start to get light out? I see 7:18 is sunrise. Guessing 630/645? Help me out fellas... Haven't been out in a week. In this stand I like to get out as it's getting light.


With clear sky's I'm thinking right around 6:45


----------



## HCTE#86 (Nov 16, 2010)

B Livingston said:


> With clear sky's I'm thinking right around 6:45


Thank you sir. It's clear and crisp here in St Helen up at the cabin. Temp is showing 25


----------



## remington trap (Sep 2, 2011)

Heading out right now, and hope this guys makes a mistake this morning. Good luck everyone!


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

Acts 11:7 said:


> Oh crap! I made the mistake of picking up my daughters magic 8 ball this morning. I asked it if I will see a big buck and got "my sources say very unlikely". Then I asked it if I will shoot a doe and got "absolutely no". I guess I should go back to bed lol!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Don't tempt the magic 8 ball!!!

LOL


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

N for now then going East the worst wind possible for my place.. Going to be a short hunt 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Just got to the property here in Bay Co. Haven't been in this stand in over a week, pulled the card yesterday, didn't look promising but this time of yr ya never know. 

Good luck everyone be safe all..

Sent from my N860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chris-remington (Oct 7, 2012)

Late start, half hour from tree. Alarm didn't go off, thinking the wife shut it off, I'll be reporting hunter harassment later.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Captain said:


> N for now then going East the worst wind possible for my place.. Going to be a short hunt
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


After 12 years of hunting this property I finally figured how to hunt an east wind 25' up on a west facing ridge. Now if the deer are moving. Good luck all!!!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DEERHNTR (Mar 12, 2004)

I am out in lapeer county (metamora). Should be a good morning!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Lots of frost on the way out should be a nice quiet walk in..crunch.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

cmatts12 said:


> Otsego co. A perfect storm has been brewing. A solid week of warmer temps and steady rain have led up to this mornings cold snap! It's almost like the deer have been "waiting" for a morning like this. Game on peeps! Good luck all!


Im hunting S.Otsego this morning. Should be good first time for this stand.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

Saginaw co. Good luck all

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mrwhitetails101 (Oct 15, 2011)

Seems to be a good morning here in lapeer county no wind and waiting for the woods to wake up good luck guys and gals be safe 

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237 (Jan 29, 2010)

Been sitting since 6 heard some deer moving. Going to be a good hunt!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

Checking in from GT county, a little chilly with sone frost, hoping to see the nice one I got on cam last week, good lucky everyone!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

Took my other popup to Saginaw county. Hope i see more here than i have in genesee


----------



## k2mattin (Nov 17, 2008)

Hunting k ow grounds, completely flood ed. Can't get to my tree

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Sounded like a heard of elephants walking in. Busted one, I guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

Daylight in the swamp fellas....at least in Osceola County.

Neighbors dog has been barking all morning... so annoying!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

1 roadside doe and 2 in the yard at the land owners prop. Jackson County, wood ducks are still around. Maples are dropping leaves like crazy around me. Somebody should tip one over this morning ! Good luck !!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Outdoor2daCore said:


> Checking in from GT county, a little chilly with sone frost, hoping to see the nice one I got on cam last week, good lucky everyone!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


GT Co as well here, pretty chilly out. I am planning to sit a long time today.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JIG_EM_UP-DEER_DOWN (Dec 26, 2007)

Picture perfect morning. I don't even care if I see any deer. This to me is what bow hunting is all about!!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Cool and pretty much calm in Arenac county! Good luck everyone!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## k2mattin (Nov 17, 2008)

One horn spike at ten yds. Nothing between us and I'm sitting on the ground. Kinda cool

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## huntr4life (Nov 30, 2005)

Live from Alger county. First time in this stand. Awesome creek crossing pinch point. Perfect morning. Feels good to be a bowhunter this morning!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BwHunter85 (Sep 18, 2008)

Beautiful morning. Eaton co. 10 doe and 5 bucks so far. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Just had 5 doe and a BB walk through under my stand..hoping daddy is behind them


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Spike and a 4 pt so far ...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

Group of 6 just came by...would be nice if a buck was tagging along but no luck

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

4 does so far, beats seeing nothing. They were all 150+ yards away


----------



## Chandler (May 22, 2012)

The deer are on their feet today. 8 does and a small buck. Seen a monster buck goin through the beans about 20 minutes ago. Never came in for a shot though. Pretty frustrating.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

A nice looking 6 just came in and held up just outside of my comfort zone.. Hit the gunt soft and he looked but he didnt want to play.. Oh well its still early..


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Hunting the thick stuff this morning. One went by about 60 yards away. All I saw was legs.


----------



## JDSwan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

Should I hang a stand today on a travel corridor? I won't be back in here til next weekend...

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Oak flat stand


----------



## bigguylucas (Dec 21, 2010)

faceindisguise85 said:


> got to my spot on state land this morning and another hunter was already set up in a ground blind about 20 yrd from where i have my tree stand. had no choice but to back out and come home. Didn't want to be 'that guy' to just say screw it and hunt over him. oh well, so here i am back home on the couch.


I hope that's not me. off Kelly rd?

Sent from my Chaser using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Hunting the back side of some apple trees.nothing yet and this east wind sucks for this stand!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

So I'm sitting here on this perfect morning feeling totally dejected because I haven't heard so much as a twig snap...I don't understand what's going on around me...this is the weekend that everything usually catches fire but I haven't even heard a chase yet, let alone actually see one unfold...it's abnormally quiet for this time of year and I just don't know what to think...somebody please tell me that it's going to get better, lol!


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

JDSwan87 said:


> Should I hang a stand today on a travel corridor? I won't be back in here til next weekend...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I would. All of my active stands are in travel corridors. Slowly picking up activity.

Buddy is giving me crap for hitting the stand at 12:30-dark.

1 year ago today this guy strolled through at 1:30 . I zoomed in the pic the next video an hour later was me walking in. Not letting that happen again.










Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

3 does so far...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Nothing but nut suckers

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## k2mattin (Nov 17, 2008)

One horn spike at ten yds. Nothing between us and I'm sitting on the ground. Kinda cool

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Big shooter just came into the base of my pine no shot walked away


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## remington trap (Sep 2, 2011)

Not a thing yet except squirrels


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Nothing but squirrels so far. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

5 more does swam across the pond behind me about 30 mins ago no bucks so far today

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

OK that was weird...2 fawns and a doe came screaming by...the doe was chasing them and grunting. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## faceindisguise85 (Nov 6, 2011)

bigguylucas said:


> I hope that's not me. off Kelly rd?
> 
> Sent from my Chaser using Ohub Campfire mobile app


nah, i was in Algonac off starville rd.


----------



## rcurrie (Oct 7, 2010)

buktruk said:


> Nothing but squirrels so far.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Ditto

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## outfitter (Mar 25, 2007)

Just missed a buck. My upper limb of my recurve hit a branch. My tracking dog is going to so disappointed

Sent from my XT1030 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

3 doe came from the wrong direction. . Winded me and snuck out

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rcurrie (Oct 7, 2010)

And now I'm starting to get cold. First was the feet now its the rest off my body. What's a good pair of warm boots everyone wears?

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Lacrosse Ice Kings.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice 2 yr old. One more year!

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

rcurrie said:


> And now I'm starting to get cold. First was the feet now its the rest off my body. What's a good pair of warm boots everyone wears?
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


mickey mouse boots, surplus military cold weather boots, can get on ebay pretty cheap

i also have a new pair of LaCrosse Alpha Burly with 1500 g thinsulate... we'll see how they do


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

Just had a spike come limping in. Wasn't walking real well. The Excalibur took care of business ...now i have the shakes


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

gillcommander said:


> OK that was weird...2 fawns and a doe came screaming by...the doe was chasing them and grunting.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Maybe she was coming into heat and chasing her fawns off?


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

mydogisscout said:


> Just had a spike come limping in. Wasn't walking real well. The Excalibur took care of business ...now i have the shakes


Nice! Funny how you shake after shooting a deer isn't it?


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

One lone doe just came in

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Kolb0224 (Jan 26, 2013)

I shot this one in allington michigan at 9:00 came running for the bleat first buck 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nature (Dec 12, 2006)

Good job Kolb!


----------



## gobyslayer7 (Jan 12, 2010)

No deer here in NLP... seen same bird hunter 2 days in a row kind of screws up your hunt 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Chandler (May 22, 2012)

2 more does and a small buck. Hoping the big guy I saw wants to return. Gonna sit for another hour or so.


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

Firefighter said:


> Nice! Funny how you shake after shooting a deer isn't it?


45 mins later...still shaking. Not my idea of QDM, but i feel i did the right thing.


----------



## Pumpkinhead (Nov 19, 2009)

14 doe and 2 bucks. One was shooter with a limp. He's been chasing through the woods at 100 yds.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Pretty quiet in Ionia Co. 4 does so far. Interesting that all 4 were alone. Not skittish at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Pumpkinhead said:


> 14 doe and 2 bucks. One was shooter with a limp. He's been chasing through the woods at 100 yds.


What county? I have a shooter on a limp as well. They are travelling 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Pumpkinhead (Nov 19, 2009)

WACKNSTACK said:


> What county? I have a shooter on a limp as well. They are travelling
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Ingham


----------



## Chad Lee (Oct 27, 2009)

Seen 13 this morning. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## matt405 (Nov 18, 2010)

Congrats to everyone that has shot one today. Didnt go out this morning to hunt, just to check my **** traps. Saw about 8-10 different does and possible buck. Hoping to get my girlfriend a shot at one tonight.


----------



## MIhunt (Dec 18, 2011)

Going out later today for the first time in 2 weeks, haven't been out hunting but just checked to see how things were going the other day and our area exploded! Rubs and scrapes everywhere it seems like, needless to say I'm very excited to get out. Hoping ill out one on the ground today, good luck to the rest.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Chandler (May 22, 2012)

Ended the day seeing 12 does and 3 bucks. Going to get breakfast and coming back out.. Hopefully the monster I seen this morning comes back to bed and we can cross paths. Lots of activity in west jackson co this morning.


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Pumpkinhead said:


> Ingham


Hes really on the move LOL. Wasn't trying to be nosey. Never know who could be hunting nearby

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## LxHunter1983 (Nov 10, 2008)

Where do you hunt at wackinstack I think I am real close to you. You can pm me if you want.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chris-remington (Oct 7, 2012)

First morning I didn't see a thing...weird, in theory I should be seeing more and more everyday. Tried some grunts/bleats and a buck bomb doe piss, lol, maybe my issue is I need to sit still shut up and don't use scents?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Just got busted by two doe, never even heard them.....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

Packed it up around 10 6 does was the final count, now for a nap before off to work. Good luck all day sitters..

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jshankel81 (Dec 14, 2005)

Saw 3 bucks and 3 does. Doe's where all together. The bucks didnt respond to any grunting or even cared about the does. 2 made scrapes but they dont seem to be rutting yet where im at.

Sent from my MB865 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Four fat button bucks. No does with them.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Heading in after experiening WWIII all around me.....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

chris-remington said:


> First morning I didn't see a thing...weird, in theory I should be seeing more and more everyday. Tried some grunts/bleats and a buck bomb doe piss, lol, *maybe my issue is I need to sit still shut up and don't use scents?
> *
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yep, more than likely just going to spook them. Let them naturally come to you this time of year.


----------



## bfaber (Apr 17, 2010)

Two year old 6 point picked the wrong morning to come by me. Took the last of my venison out of the freezer last night. Now after he hangs for a week ill have more to replenish my stock


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cjw241964 (Sep 24, 2009)

My friend shot this hog this morning

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cjw241964 (Sep 24, 2009)

Sorry here it is

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Philhb42 (Jan 25, 2010)

holy browtines!


----------



## caffeineforall (Jul 6, 2011)

sitting in macomb...more fields have been chopped...hoping for some meat!


----------



## Soup du Jour (Sep 19, 2007)

First time out in Crawford Co. Been doing some scouting lately and not finding any sign. Very strange. Oh well let's see what happens tonight. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

Back in the ground blind. Sick and not feeling it tonight. Can't see deer from my bed. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

out to my spot this afternoon and someone has a trail can and orange ribbon 30 yards from the tree I planned to hunt. I don't see any stands and I was pushing it on time so I climb my tree. once up the tree I spot his bait pile. how he didn't ruin the spot with the bait. looks like next weekend I'll do a mid afternoon hunt/scout and find a spot deeper and hopefully intercept any deer hitting his bait. 


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## tman1560 (Jul 27, 2010)

Back at it in sanilac county. Perfect night to kill a deer. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Walking out to my stand in Barry county and I hear someone throwing wood into a trailer or metal bucket.... I climb into my stand do I can see across the field and see the land owners BIL cutting wood about 200 yds away and taking it back up to his house...and I jumped a small 6 pt on the way out....not a very good start to the afternoon hunt...I'm hoping he finishes up pretty soon so I get my piece and quiet back! Good luck everyone!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

dewy6068 said:


> Walking out to my stand in Barry county and I hear someone throwing wood into a trailer or metal bucket.... I climb into my stand do I can see across the field and see the land owners BIL cutting wood about 200 yds away and taking it back up to his house...and I jumped a small 6 pt on the way out....not a very good start to the afternoon hunt...I'm hoping he finishes up pretty soon so I get my piece and quiet back! Good luck everyone!!!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Battling the same issue tonight. I wish people would cut firewood in the summer!


----------



## jstrand (Jun 18, 2010)

Came out today, first treestand is gone. Pissed. I go to my next set and its fine too, along with my scrape dripper. Awesome.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Raf (Jan 23, 2006)

Sitting in Hillsdale county next to standing Corn saw 1 house cat so far lol good luck!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

phensway said:


> Battling the same issue tonight. I wish people would cut firewood in the summer!


Me too but I don't like doing it when it's hot out either....I usually cut mine in Jan-April....good news is that I think he saw my truck when he took a load up to his house and he only came back out for about 10 min and called it quits for the afternoon! He stopped about 3:30! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

On stand in hillsdale same tree i shot my buck and doe out of this year looking for number three. Haven't hunted it Except for when it's perfect and it has paid off. Gonna get a bit aggressive on the Horns tonight and see what happens. Good luck everyone


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

Nobody is cutting wood around me but all the neighbors dogs are barking...driving me crazy!! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Same here. Dude to my south 75 yds. Neighbor on atv. Other neighbor brush hogging in the woods with a tractor 100yds north. Love hunting small parcels.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

fish_AK said:


> Same here. Dude to my south 75 yds. Neighbor on atv. Other neighbor brush hogging in the woods with a tractor 100yds north. Love hunting small parcels.


I frequently have this same issue. You would be surprised what deer will get used to. I no longer let it spoil a good day in the woods.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swimnfish04 (Mar 19, 2009)

A button just bedded 20 yards away. Mama must be getting chased, she is usually with him.

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## caffeineforall (Jul 6, 2011)

squirrels and more squirrels....youd think they were rutting with all the chasing... :what::what:


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

fish_AK said:


> Same here. Dude to my south 75 yds. Neighbor on atv. Other neighbor brush hogging in the woods with a tractor 100yds north. Love hunting small parcels.


I'm hunting in tight quarters right now as well and there is a house about 200 yards to the south that they're putting a new roof on...they're shingling as I type this and have been doing it all weekend...you'd be surprised at what deer will tolerate when living in close proximity to houses!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

In my climber at my BIL's in Kent Co. Missed a really good buck out of a hang on I have here but bad wind direction for that. Pretty stiff breeze. Not going to hear them tonight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Back in the stand in macomb county, jumped what looked to be like a nice 8 that was bedded 40yards from the stand. He took off but never knew what spooked him, kept looking back every couple bounds before walking away up the ridge. Soon as I say down a doe burst out from the thick behind me and kept looking back before wandering away then 10 minutes after that another doe came through. Nothing else after that...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jason8382 (Oct 8, 2010)

Back out in Wayne county, feels weird being in the woods and its not raining. Hopefully they're moving tonight


Sent from my RM-860_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk


----------

